# how to mount cifs with windows share successfully?

## mathabstrction

http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w%3D580/sign=935fe0ad7cf0f736d8fe4c093a54b382/2ee1a864034f78f0cf0d4c217d310a55b2191cee.jpg

----------

## mathabstrction

I have found a new problem occurs recently.

----------

## mathabstrction

http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w%3D580/sign=3b95a7f7768b4710ce2ffdc4f3cfc3b2/040cb9a1cd11728bc624d3f4ccfcc3cec2fd2ce3.jpg

----------

## bbgermany

Hi

is there a user called "wu" on the windows machine? If not, use another one or create the user "wu" with a password on the windows machine.

bb

EDIT: You should not post passwords in any case (check your first post image).

----------

## mathabstrction

there are two appel i post.

i present two issues

----------

## mathabstrction

the second problem got resolved

----------

